# Best Plants for new setup



## citadel (Nov 9, 2009)

Any suggestions for the best plants for a new tank... Looking for plants to help cycle the tank. I hear stemmed ones are best but not quite sure which ones...?


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Any that grow fast. Here are some I can think of off the top of my head:

Wisteria, Cabomba's, limno (if you have co2) bacopa's,hygros (must have some of these species) Of this group the wisteria is the biggest nutrient hog. I know more people will post but this is a start.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

My favorite plant for new tank cycling is Najas sp 'Roraima' It's also a nutrient hog. What I like about this one is that you can plant the plants you will want in the long run, but also let lots of this plant float. It will consume nutrients but doesn't shade the other plants too much and is easy to remove. Here's a px of it. Even this thick you can see the plants through it are still red. It's my favorite.


----------

